
VueJS 2.0 - siddhant
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8#.tcqo248xx
======
PercussusVII
Why does nobody mention the remarkable similarities between vue and knockout?

~~~
chrisvfritz
There are certainly some similarities in the reactivity system, but I find
them quite different otherwise (especially in Vue 2.0). There's a comparison
between Vue and Knockout here:
[http://vuejs.org/guide/comparison.html#Knockout](http://vuejs.org/guide/comparison.html#Knockout)

